# Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300



## J0na5 (29. November 2019)

*Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum und suche eine passende (PCI) Soundkarte für ein MMX 300 Headset, kurz vorab; ich habe mir zuvor andere Beiträge zu diesem Thema angeschaut, leider haben mir diese nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Da mir inzwischen gute Audioqualität in Spielen wichtig ist, habe ich vor mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen. Derzeit besitze ich ein Corsair Gaming H2100 und würde gerne auf ein hochwertigeres Gaming Headset umsteigen. Der virtuelle 7.1 Raumklang klingt bei meinem derzeitigen Headset zu stark "hallend" und irgendwie "blechernd".

Ich hab mich deshalb nach einiger Recherche für das MMX 300 von Beyerdynamics entschieden. Dies ist ein „normales“ Stereo Headset und laut Bewertungen soll dies sehr gut sein.
Das Problem ist jetzt, das mir noch die richtige Soundkarte fehlt, um das Headset richtig "befeuern" zu können. Wichtig ist mir hier, realistischer Raumklang, für Ortung in FPS und ebenfalls für gute Umgebungsgeräusche (z. B. auch für RPG o. ä.), gute höhen, gute Tiefen und alles was für dieses Genre wichtig ist. Als Beispiel für eine wohl gute Klangkulisse möchte ich hier Battlefront 1 erwähnen. Musik ist mir nicht wichtig, höre ich meist sowieso kaum und wenn dann sowieso über mein 2.1 Stereo System. Deshalb wäre es cool wenn die Soundkarte ebenfalls einen optischen Ausgang hat, dann könnte ich mein 2.1 Soundsystem ebenfalls mit der Soundkarte betreiben.

In einigen Threads wurde von Dolby Virtual Speaker, in anderen wieder von anderen virtuellen "Audio-Engines" gesprochen. Habe ebenfalls gehört das einige neuere Soundkarten von Asus und wohl auch Creative in neueren Versionen nicht mehr so realistisch wie in alten Versionen sind. Da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Windows Hardwarebeschleunigung für Sound nicht mehr zulässt, oder so etwas in der Art. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier gute Soundkarten für mein Vorhaben empfehlen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die Soundkarte 7.1 fähig sein muss oder ob 5.1 ausreichend ist. Wäre natürlich toll wenn 7.1 möglich wäre. Ich habe außerdem von Problemen mit Windows 8/10 und von Empfehlungen auf Windows 7 zu bleiben gelesen. Zu letzerem hätte ich auch nichts dagegeben, aber leider läuft ja bald der Support aus und ein Update auf Windows 10 ist unvermeidbar . Deshalb hoffe ich das es auch Soundkarten gibt, bei denen es keine Treiberprobleme mit Windows 10 gibt.

Vielen Dank im voraus! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Hubacca (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

1. Der Surround Sound ob 5.1 und 7.1 wird generell per Software simuliert und es gibt nur wenige Headsets die wirklich mehrer Treiber/Systeme verbaut haben.
Das Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 z.B.  - aber das ist wirklich nicht so berauschend.
Bei den meisten mit 5.1, 7.1 und Atmos beworbenen   Headsets wird meistens auch nur eine Software oder Treiber mitgeliefert die den Surroundklang simuliert.
Bei CS:GO u.a. Games kannst du das ganze in den Soundeinstellungen auswählen und du brauchst keine zusäztliche Software - im Gegenteil ! Es wäre sogar kontraproduktiv die auch noch zu nutzen !

Creative wirbt bei den Soundblaster Soundkarten immer mit dem SBX Chip der verbaut ist und die Klangverbiegerei übernimmt, allerdings ist das bei den heutigen Rechenkapazitäten und Speicherresourcen
nur eine marginale Entlastung - es sei denn du hast einen Laptop mit schlapper CPU und knapper Speicherbestückung...
Stattdessen kannst du auch einfach eine entsprechende Software wie Razer Surround nutzen.

2. Für einen optische Ausgang brauchst du keine extra Soundkarte da die nix anderes macht als das sowieso schon digital vorliegende Signal nur über den Toslink Ausgang auszugeben.
Die meisten Mainboards sind allerdings schon für einen optischen Ausgang vorbereitet und man muß nur das entsprechede Slotblech mit Toslink-Buchsen nachrüsten.

Edit : Ich sehe gerade du suchst eine PCI Soundkarte ? Warum ? Was für ein MB hast du verbaut ? Was für ein Budget schwebt dir vor ?

3. Ansonsten mal diesen Beitrag lesen - für den Fall das du dich von einer besseren externen Lösungen überzeugen läßt:
Das Leidige Thema Kopfhörer und Antlion Mod MIC 4  vs Soundkarte


----------



## J0na5 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hi,

PCI, weil ich dachte das alles andere qualitätsverlust verursachen würde. Wollte außerdem ungern eine externe auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen haben, wenns auch intern geht. Ansonsten dachte ich kann ich mir ja auch einfach ein Headset kaufen, dass eine integrierte Soundkarte (USB), so wie mein derzeitiges Corsair Headset, besitzt und mir die Soundkarte sparen. 
Ich besitzte ein Asus Maximus Ranger VIII welches bereits den Supreme FX 2015 on-board Soundchip bestitzt. Aber man ließt ja überall, dass Onboard "Soundkarten" mit einer vernünftigen internen Soundkarte nicht mithalten können.

Wo du gerade von der Razer Surround Software sprichst, ich dachte das eine vernünftige Soundkarte unabhängig von der Klangverbiegerei einfach besseren und klareren Ton wiedergibt. Ich hab z. B. gelesen, dass es keinen Sinn macht sich ein MMX 300 zu kaufen und dieses Headset dann mit dem onboard Soundchip zu betrieben, man würde so überhaupt nicht das volle Potential des Headsets ausnutzen können.

Mein Budget befindet sich so bei maximal 150€, die Creative Soundblaster AE-5 Soundkarte würde hier also passen, wenn es denn für meine Zwecke ausreichend ist.


----------



## Sverre (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

MMX300 32 Ohm oder 600 Ohm?

Dir sollte klar sein, das es bessere KH mit z.B. Mod mic für das Geld gibt.
Klar ist der MMX300 um Welten besser, als irgendwelche Gameplastikbomber.

Kauf dir doch erstmal deinen KH und teste ihn mit deinem MB. 
Hörst du überhaupt evtl. Störungen?
Wenn ja würde ich immer est um eine externe Lösung bemüht sein.

Als Info:
Nachteile des Onboard-Sounds – Einfluss von Grafikkarte, Kopfhoererempfindlichkeit und Motherboardlayout | igorsLAB – igor sLAB

Extern ...für 150.- gibt es viele gute DAC / KHV.
Master SINAD (distortion) Comparison Graph for DACs | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum


----------



## J0na5 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hi,

welche sind denn besser mit entsprechender Micro Mod und wie genau geht das mit dem Micro?

Ich dachte an 32 Ohm und irgendwie finde ich die 600 Ohm Variante gar nicht (2nd gen). Selbst auf der Herstellerseite steht das die Impedanz 32 Ohm beträgt.

Warum externe Lösung? Bietet das Vorteile? Ich dachte immer PCI würde die besten Vorteie bieten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sverre (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

MMX300 manufaktur-> Impedanz (ich würde  Velours-ohrpolster nehmen)
beyerdynamic MMX 300 Manufaktur: Premium Gaming Headset selbst gestalten!

modmic...freie KH wahl.
Antlion – Antlion Audio
V-MODA | BoomPro Microphone | Zubehoer

KH -> immer selber hören und vergleichen!
z.B. 
Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1X offenes Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Philips Fidelio X2 HiFi-Kopfhoerer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

https://www.beyerdynamic.de/dt-990-pro.html
https://www.beyerdynamic.de/dt-1990-pro.html

usw.

Extern, damit umgehst du evtl. Störungen unter Last durch deine Grafikkarte/ Rechner.
Bist je nach Modell sogar mobil usw..


----------



## Hubacca (29. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Den MMX300 2.Generation gibts nur in der Manufaktur als 600Ohm Version und dort ist er sehr teuer.
Bei einem Preis von momentan €200,- für die Standard 32 Ohm Version würde ich nicht darüber nachdenken irgendetwas selbst zusammenzufrickeln - es sei du hast Spaß daran ein zweites Kabel vom Kopf 
baumeln zu haben, das Mikro irgendwie am KH befestigen usw.
Als Alternative wären sonst der Beyerdynamic Custom Game oder Beyerdynamic Custom Studio mit Beyerdynamic Gear Headset (ist das Beyer Mikro vom Game) - der Studio soll besser als der Game klingen,
ansonsten sind sie baugleich.
Leider versprechen die MainBoard Hersteller viel - allerdings ist es recht schwierig auf einer Platine wo massenhaft Bauteile sitzen die hochfrequente Störungen verursachen und dann noch irgendwelche
Grafikkarten usw dazu kommen einen vernünftigen Soundchip zu integrieren. Meist ist der Soundchip sogar ganz gut, aber er wird nicht gut genug abgeschirmt/integriert und die Ausgangsverstärkerbeschaltung
ist dann auch nicht so prickelnd. 
Wie soll auch bei einem MB das €150,- kostet noch 7.1 Sound ( Das sind dann meist 8 Stereo Ausgänge, ein Line und Mikro Eingang !)  integriert werden der vergleichbar
mit einer externen Soundkarte (Stereo Ausgang für KH und Mikrofoneingang) wie dem Soundblaster X G6 für €150,-(BF €110,-) sein soll ?
PCI Soundkarten sind auch schön und gut haben aber auch das Problem der  Abschirmung und besitzen auch Ausgänge die du nicht benötigst !

Dein MB hat doch einen optischen Ausgang und dort kannst du dein 2.1 Lautsprechersystem doch bestens benutzen.
Eine externe Lösung über USB Kabel ist dann schön weit weg von allen Störquellen im PC und hat nur die Anschlüsse die du brauchst, alles ander bezahlst du mit und das 
geht natürlich zu Lasten des Rests.


----------



## J0na5 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hey,

vielen Dank für die informativen Antworten. Welches externe Soundkarte sollte ich mir denn kaufen um besten virtuellen Raumklang mit dem MMX 300 2nd gen erleben zu können?


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Zur Zeit und da du ja so auf Raumklang stehst würde ich an deiner Stelle den Soundblaster X G6 nehmen.


----------



## J0na5 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Alles klar dann schau ich mir den mal an, gibt es zufällig auch ein pendant dazu als PCI Karte zum Einbau in den PC, welche quasi die selbe "Elektronik" und Spezifikationen besitzt? Falls das nämlich ohne Rauschen und Störungen klappen sollte, würde ich vielleicht lieber eine interne Soundkarte benutzen. Ansonsten kann ich mich ja alternativ auch einfach für die externe Soundkarte entscheiden, falls die besser klingt.


----------



## claster17 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Zumindest preislich vergleichbar ist die Creative AE-5, welche ich selbst auch verwende, weil ich keine externe Soundkarte wollte.
Der Mikrofoneingang ist für die Tonne.
Die Surroundsimulation ist, wenn man es nicht übertreibt, ganz angenehm, vor allem weil viele Spiele keine anständige Kopfhörerunterstützung haben. Für meinen DT880 (600Ω) hab ich 15% eingestellt, beim DT770 (80Ω) waren es 30-40% wegen der geschlossenen Bauweise.
Störgerausche hatte ich nur, als ich den Molex-Stecker für die Beleuchtung eingesteckt hatte. Ohne diesen war wohlige Stille.


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Na toll ! Wenn der Mikroeingang für die Tonne ist dann ist sie ja super für ein Headset geeignet !-O

Du wirst bei jeder internen Soundkarte die von dir nicht gebrauchten 5.1 Ausgänge, Toslink und so weiter mit bezahlen und musst dann wohl einfach etwas mehr als für einen G6 anlegen,
da es soweit ich weiß keine interne/PCI Soundkarte nur für Headsets gibt !


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Den G6 gibt es gerade im Angebot, wäre wohl ziemlich ideal:
Creative Sound Blaster E5 fuer 89€ direkt ueber creative & versandkostenfrei (G5 fuer 99€, G6 fuer 103,99€) - mydealz.de

Habs seit gestern aber noch nicht viel getestet.


----------



## J0na5 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hi,

ich habe mir den Sennheiser GSX 1000 bestellt. Leider bin ich davon nicht sehr überzeugt. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach zu hohe Erwartungen. Mir ist das Teil persönlich zu leise. Ich kann problemlos auf 100% regeln, ohne die Kopfhörer wirklich „auszureizen“. Die Surroundsimulation ist gut. Ich konnte bisher nur mit der Simulation meines bisherigen Corsair H2100 Headset vergleichen. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei der 7.1 Wiedergabe bei The Witcher 3 oder auch Monster Hunter World gefühlt auf dem linken Ohr immer ein wenig „mehr“ Töne, bzw. es vereinzelt einfach lauter ausgegeben wird. So als würden die entsprechenden Töne immer irgendwie eher von hinten links als hinten rechts kommen. Beim Stereo Modus konnte ich es bisher nicht beobachten. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an meinen MMX 300. Ich hab nämlich mal ne Rückkopplung gehabt und dann wurde der Ton kurze Zeit sehr laut. War allerdings mit meiner Onboard-Soundkarte.
Für 180€ ist mir das im Gesamten etwas zu lasch, wenn ich lese das 60€ ASUS Xonar Karten das ganze besser machen (für den Preis).

Ich vermute ich teste nun entweder den Soundblaster G6 oder die interne Soundblaster ZXR Karte. Was sind eigentlich die genauen Unterschiede? Macht der Test überhaupt Sinn? Oder kann es sein das die ZXR Karte viel älter ist?


----------



## Hubacca (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hättest du hier mal gefragt dann wäre dir bestimmt auch von einigen Usern abgeraten worden den GSX1000 zu kaufen.
Versuch macht kluch ....
Bei der ZXR Karte bezahlst du die ganzen Ein/Augänge die du nicht brauchst mit d.h. die optischenEin/Ausgänge und das ganze Surround Gerümpel was dort verbaut ist wird ja nicht so nebenbei
mit verbaut und verschenkt ! Wenn du einen DAC+Kopfhörerverstärker mit  Mikrofoneingang haben möchtest dann kauf doch auch nur das.
 Oder brauchst du noch 6 Surround Ausgänge , optischen Ausgang + Eingang, Line Eingang usw ?


----------



## J0na5 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Ja hast du wohl recht, aber meinen Recherchen nach hat der GSX 1000 bezüglich Surround überall am besten abgeschnitten.

Ich benötige einen optischen Ausgang für mein 2.1 System, wobei ich das notfalls auch an meine Onboard-Soundkarte anschließen würde. Ansonsten ist mir nur ein DAC mit ausreichend wumms (vernünftige Höhen und vor allem Tiefen bei 32 Ohm MMX 300) wichtig. Toll wäre natürlich noch wenn virtueller 7.1 Surroundsound möglich ist. Das ist eigentlich der hauptsächliche Grund für eine andere Soundkarte. Wäre schon cool wenn man „Stereo“ Games dann mit möglichst realistischem Raumklang zocken kann. 
Wobei Monster Hunter World z. B. eine 3D-Audio Einstellung bietet. Sollte man das dann auch nutzen oder ist da ein entsprechender DAC mit Surround Sound Simulation besser?


----------



## Hubacca (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Siehe Beitrag #2 und #7 letzter Absatz !

Wenn dein Game nur Stereoklang ausgibt dann kann  eine zusätzliche Software oder Soundkarte mit speziellem Soundchip (übernimmt auch nur die Arbeit der Software) nur
einen virtuellen Raumklang erzeugen da das Stereosignale keine Informationen enthält von wo im Raum der Sound kommen soll.
Deswegen ist es immer am besten die im Game vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen d.h. wenn möglich Kofhörer als Ausgabegerät wählen und dann eben unter 
den Soundoptionen - oder was auch immer - dann den Raumklang, Mehrkanalton, Dolby ..... aktivieren.
Wenn das deiner Meinung nach nicht ausreicht dann kann man genau den umgekehrten Weg nehmen und externe Software wie Windows Sonic, Dolby Access, Razer Surround usw.
ausprobieren. Creative mit dem Soundblastern liefert dementsprechen auch Software und einen OnBoard Chip der die Rechenarbeit übernimmt (gut für leistungsarme PC´s),
selbst bei OnBoard Sound sind diverse Raumklangeinstellungen für die analogen Ausgänge möglich.


----------



## JackA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*



J0na5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir den Sennheiser GSX 1000 bestellt. Leider bin ich davon nicht sehr überzeugt. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach zu hohe Erwartungen.


Ich frage mich, wieso man sich hier noch die Mühe macht zu helfen.
Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass das GSX 1000 ein überteuerter Rohrkrepierer ist, das findet man mit 2 Sekunden Googeln raus.


----------



## J0na5 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso man sich hier noch die Mühe macht zu helfen.
> Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass das GSX 1000 ein überteuerter Rohrkrepierer ist, das findet man mit 2 Sekunden Googeln raus.



Man findet über Google aber ebenfalls heraus, dass das GSX1000 die beste Raumklangsimulation liefern soll. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine günstigere Karte kaufe die nicht überteuert ist dafür aber schlechteren Raumklang liefert bringt mich das doch auch nicht weiter, oder?

@Hubacca
Jaa ich denke ich werde nochmal den Soundblaster G6 testen. Ich hatte jetzt noch ein paar Stunden das GSX1000 getestet und muss sagen das sich meine Meinung darüber gebessert hat. Ich hatte z. B. Das Gefühl, das ich vermehrt Töne von „hinten links“ wahrnehme. Ich glaube aber das hat mit meinen Ohren zutun, drehe ich nämlich das Headset, dann hört sich das noch genauso an. 
Falls der Soundblaster lediglich in Lautstärke punktet, könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen den GSX1000 zu behalten.

Ich werde anschließend berichten


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Aber was bringt dir die gsx1000 wenn die Kopfhörer zu leise sind und man mit reinem stereo Klang genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser orten kann?


----------



## JackA (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*



J0na5 schrieb:


> Man findet über Google aber ebenfalls heraus, dass das GSX1000 die beste Raumklangsimulation liefern soll.


Nach 3 Sekunden Googeln kommst du auch drauf, dass es kostenlos HeSuVi gibt, der jede bekannte Surround-Simulation bietet, auch die vom GSX1000. Es spricht nichts dafür, ein GSX1000 zum Mondpreis zu kaufen, garnichts.


----------



## J0na5 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hi,

@ChotHoclate
die sind nicht zu leise, ich meinte damit nur, dass ich das GSX 1000 auf 100% drehen kann, ohne nen „Hörsturz“ zu bekommen. Mein Corsair Headset Davor konnte ich gefühlt lauter regeln. 
Muss aber auch sagen das ich vorhin The Witcher 3 auf 30% gezockt habe. Hatte mir da gereicht.

Besser orten? Dachte mit virtuellem Raumklang wäre das besser möglich als bei Stereoklang.

@JackA$$


JackA$$ schrieb:


> Nach 3 Sekunden Googeln kommst du auch drauf, dass es kostenlos HeSuVi gibt, der jede bekannte Surround-Simulation bietet, auch die vom GSX1000. Es spricht nichts dafür, ein GSX1000 zum Mondpreis zu kaufen, garnichts.



Ja von HeSuVi hab ich schon gehört. Hab nur bei den entsprechenden Beiträgen nie von irgendwelchen Empfehlungen gelesen. Vielleicht hätte ich noch nach Erfahrungsberichten zwischen HeSuVi und den bekannten Soundkarten suchen sollen. Ich hab mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt und dachte das wäre sowas wie Razer Surround. Das hatte nämlich nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Aber dann müsste HeSuVi ja jede dedizierte Soundkarte überflüssig machen, dessen Simulation es beherrscht.

Ich kann ja bei mir den direkt Vergleich machen. HeSuVi 
müsste dann ja mindestens genauso gut wie das GSX 1000 funktionieren. Ich dachte immer Hardware wäre in diesem Bereich besser.


----------



## Hubacca (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Liest du eigentlich die Antworten richtig  die du hier bekommst ?
Z.B. #2 wo ich schon geschrieben habe das auch eine Software die Arbeit erledigen kann - diese speziellen Soundchips sind nix anderes als DSP´s die ein Programm abarbeiten
die das Gleiche wie diverse Surround Programme machen. 
Kannst ja auch mal "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" probieren - gibts als 30 Tage Testversion im Windows Store:  Dolby Access


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*



J0na5 schrieb:


> Aber dann müsste HeSuVi ja jede dedizierte  Soundkarte überflüssig machen, dessen Simulation es beherrscht.


Genau so ist es!

Die zusätzliche Hardware bringt dir in der Hinsicht keinerlei Vorteile, da die nötigen Berechnungen (kanalspezifische Faltung der Impulsantwort) eh auf der Ebene der Software durchgeführt werden. Wenn man alles richtig konfiguriert, besteht im Prinzip kein Unterschied zwischen einem Setup mit HeSuVi und einem Setup mit der jeweiligen Gaming-Soundkarte. Ich habe es selbst oft genug probiert, auch schon mit einem Loopback durchgemessen und anhand der Rohdaten verglichen.

Mit HeSuVi hast du im Übrigen den riesigen Vorteil, dass du nicht an ein einziges Surround-Profil gebunden bist. Es ist sehr wichtig, eine große Auswahl an Simulationen (Impulsantworten) zur Verfügung zu haben, da jeder Kopf und jeder Kopfhörer ein anderes Sounding erzeugt. Es gibt nicht "die Surroundsimulation" schlechthin. Jeder nimmt die räumliche Wahrnehmung anders wahr und kommt daher besser mit diesem oder jenen Setup zurecht. Das muss leider jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Mit HeSuVi ist das dank des breiten Angebots an Simulationen sowie der sehr leichten Erweiterbarkeit problemlos möglich. Bei Sennheiser als Beispiel bekommst du lediglich eine einzige Simulation! Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass genau diese besonders gut zu deinem natürlichen Hören passt, ist eher gering. Als Kunde wirst du es aber nie herausfinden, weil 1) du dir schon von irgendwelchen "Reviewern" hast einreden lassen, wie toll das Ganze funktioniert und 2.) du sowieso keinen direkten Vergleich hast, um die praktischen Unterschiede herauszustellen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen sind Sennheisers Soundkarten auch auf Seiten der Hardware keine sonderlich gute Empfehlung. Einigen mag der ganze Softwareschnickschnack gefallen. Im Grunde genommen handelt es sich jedoch um eine technisch ziemlich mittelmäßige Soundkarte mit wenig Leistung und viel zu hohem Preis.


----------



## J0na5 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hey,

@Hubacca
Doch, ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das Software das komplett ersetzen kann . Also danke für deine Hilfe.

@DerKabelbinder
Ok wow hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich werde das dann so bald wie möglich testen und berichten. 
Sollte ich mir denn wenigstens eine Soundkarte besorgen um qualitativ eine bessere Audioausgabe/-eingabe zu bekommen? Mit meiner Onboard Karte hatte ich nämlich zB ein Piepen über das Mikrofon wenn ich damit gesprochen habe (man konnte es also im TS hören) oder zb die „Abhören“ Funktion aktiviert hatte, sodass ich mich über das Mikro selber hören konnte. Mit einer externen Soundkarte (also hier in dem Fall das GSX1000) war es klar und ohne Störton.

Allen anderen ebenfalls vielen Dank.


----------



## Hubacca (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Wie bereits geschrieben - ein "Soundchip" ist nichts anderes als ein Computer auf einem Chip der die Audiosignale mittels eines Programmes (genauso wie auf dem PC) bearbeitet.
Damals als ich noch jung war, da war der Speicher und die Rechenkapazität begrenzt und Creative mit dem Soundblaster lieferte den SB16 der Audiosignale mit 16Bit und 44,1kHz
verarbeiten konnte und die 386er CPU ( 16MHZ !) damit massiv entlastete - heutzutage hast du ein CPU verbaut die das mal nebenbei macht.

Probieren kannst du natürlich mit der GSX Soundkarte - ich würde das Ding allerdings so schnell wie möglich loswerden wollen.
Intern würde ich auch mal aussen vor lassen da du ja jetzt schon Störgeräusche auf dem internem Sound hast.
Den Black Friday Sale mit dem SBX G6 für €110,- hast du verpasst (wurde drauf hingewiesen) sonst hätte ich den empfohlen da du ja eine Soundkarte mit Mikrofoneingang benötigst.
Ansonsten ist da noch der Schiit Fulla 3 - den ich nicht kenne , aber ich glaube der Kabelbinder kann dir dazu mehr sagen.....


----------



## J0na5 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Alles klar, ich teste HeSuVi dann die Tage mal durch und mach mir selbst ein Bild davon. Wegen dem SBX G6: ich hab gelesen das der Mikrofoneingang teilweise schlechter ist als der Onboard-Mikrofoneingang. Kannst du oder jemand das bestätigen/widerlegen? Im Beitrag #11 wurde ja zumindest zu dem Soundblaster AE-5 gesagt, das dieser „für die Tonne“ ist. Ich weiß natürlich nicht in wie fern die beiden Karten sich baulich gleichen. Ich kann aber aufjedenfall sagen das der Mikrofoneingang des GSX1000 gut klingt, ist natürlich wieder sehr subjektiv.

Zu dem Schiit Fulla 3 kann ich mich ja mal informieren.


----------



## Hubacca (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Mit dem Mikrofoneingang scheints anfangs ein Problem gegeben das aber gelöst/ändert wurde und bei meinem Vergleichstest beim Kollegen fand
ich die Qualität sehr gut. Dabei haben wir unter anderem auch ein MMX300 2. Gen. dabei gehabt.

Warum sollten sich eine interne PCIe 5.1 Surround-Soundkarte ( UVP €149,-)  und eine externe USB Soundkarte für Headsets (UVP €149,-) baulich vergleichen lassen ?
Glaubst du die gleich Headsetaudioqualität bei der internen zu bekommen obwohl sie noch drei weiter Stereoausgänge, Toslink Ausgang und ein "Aurora-Reactive-Beleuchtungssystem" verbaut hat ?-O


----------



## J0na5 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Nein ich dachte nur das sie vielleicht den selben Chip zur Mikrofonverarbeitung nutzen wie bei der externen Lösung. Hab mal gelesen das die schlechte Audioqualität bei den Karten beim Mikrofon mit der Hardware zusammenhängt, da der Ton mit schlechter Auflösung abgetastet wird und es deshalb zu den Problemen kommen sollte.


----------



## J0na5 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300*

Hi,

ich muss sagen ich bin echt beeindruckt. Hab das GSX Profil aus HeSuVi direkt mit dem „realen“ Profil über den 7.1 Modus des GSX1000 verglichen. Testweise erstmal mit dem Soundtest der Windows Surround Konfiguration. Wie sehr ich mich auch angestrengt habe, außer der Lautstärke (2.0 Stereo Modus ist beim GSX1000 etwas leiser als 7.1) gab es keine Unterschiede. Ich werde das nochmal Ingame testen und habe mir den SBX G6 bestellt, den werde ich dann vermutlich auch behalten, wenn das Gesamtpaket stimmt. Ansonsten geht der halt auch wieder zurück .

An der Stelle erstmal vielen Dank, hätte nicht damit gerechnet das HeSuVi die Profile quasi 1 zu 1 nachbilden kann.


----------

